# how to remove a section of vinyl soffit vent



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

look where the panel ends in the j channel,find where the panels lock together,take a screw driver,or ice pick at the panel end and''peel'' it away the entire length

that will expose the fasteners of the previous panel,remove as many as needed


----------

